# Game 11: Heat @ Suns (11/17 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 17, 2012 | 9:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last game of the 6 game road trip. Cant have a let up and be thinking of getting home. I think all of us would have taken a 4-2 record on this trip. Hopefully we finish it off strong.

Doubt Wade plays.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, Wade most likely won't play. Potential for a letdown here after the way we beat them last time and the surprising victory in Denver.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it's funny that 3 of their starters still rock their old jerseys.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> ‏@*KingJames*  Hate feeling like this. The bug is going around #*headached* #*stomachdancing* #*justnotmyself*












Shitty. Hopefully he's able to go tomorrow. If not, it'll be fun to see DD spin this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Shitty. Hopefully he's able to go tomorrow. If not, it'll be fun to see DD spin this.


Easy. Blame Wade!! 


That sucks. Of course it comes today rather than on Sunday when we finally have some days off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I figured he'd go into a diatribe on how LeBron's symptoms were harsher than Dwyane's.

But yeah, shitty timing. These trips are brutal. Between the weather and altitude shifts, not getting much sleep, expending all that energy on the court, it must be easy to get sick.

I think he'll play, unless it gets really, really bad. Unlike an actual injury, it's not something that could be exacerbated all that much by playing. When he gets home he'll be able to rest a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has been ruled out for tonight, Lebron is a game time decision (he skipped shootaround to rest), and Mario is good to go tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is giving it a go tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dex/Dwyane inactive tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jace said:


> LeBron is giving it a go tonight.


Hero. Warrior. God.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmm, Wade had the sniffles and wouldn't give it a go. =/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ben said:


> Hero. Warrior. God.


Man. Bear. Pig


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The hell was that delay of game for? Monty...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Bosh. Made up for the turnover.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the heck did the suns do to their court, looks like ass compared to how nice it used to be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the Suns are way off right now.

Great offensive rebound and put back by Mike


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Suns were supposed to have new uniforms this season but somehow missed the deadline. Even more mystifying, they still went ahead with the new court.

Speaking of uniforms, we'll be debuting the White Hots in a week. Looking forward to seeing those on the court. I like them better than the black-on-blacks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good start. LBJ killing it with those passes on the pick n roll.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Suns start off shooting 0 for 9 and now cant miss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers is one of the worst man defenders in the league. Literally can never keep a guy in front of him. It's killed us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dudley will be the guy we shoot into form this time huh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron went back to the locker room.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Lewis


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This will get ugly sans lbj


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Question: Can Haslem EVER hold on?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

You've been BANED


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Wow, that a deep one

23-23 after 1

Too many turnovers and open shots for the Suns. 9 turnovers and most are of the very careless variety.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're on pace for 36 TOs

Shane is on pace for 36 points


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey whats the thought process behind starting Mike Miller instead of Ray? Did the Heat broadcast mention it?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Spo logic. Keep Ray in a familiar role off the bench.

Turnovers are so bad. Dragic has had about 3 layups from them.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Shooters. Shooters everywhere. All of them in red jerseys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

chilltown said:


> Hey whats the thought process behind starting Mike Miller instead of Ray? Did the Heat broadcast mention it?


Spo doesnt wanna mess with the rotation and with Ray's rhythm by starting him, then moving him back to the bench in a couple of games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis is in a zone right now. Didn't expect that this early.

Look no further for evidence of LeBron's sickness than getting blown by by Beasley.

Speaking of, weird to see Beasley and JO back together.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane has been prolific from deep this road trip


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we cant get any stops now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Suns now 15-19 after their 0-9 start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 16 of 20 shooting since the 0 for 9 start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They will never miss again. This is ridiculous.

And we need a new PG like "whoa."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4th turnover on bosh. He needs to step up and take over the main role, not play how he's played so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14 for Bosh. Good to see. Just needs to stay away from the turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was about to criticize Bosh for being in one of those infamous, multi-game ruts he goes into where he seems uninterested or incompetent, but all of the sudden he has 14.

LeBron being outplayed by Beasley needs to end for us to be successful tonight, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat shooting 57%. Suns 54%.

Seen way too many of this already this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and1

great passing and great finish


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell was there no foul there?

53-52 at the half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sloppy, sloppy half. We've already met Spo's turnover allowance. Even some of the possessions where we got a shot off were still sloppy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*TheJaxShow*  two hand shove to the chest of @*KingJames* on the inbounds -- bad miss by the officials and LBJ let them know #*HEATLive*


I missed that, but no surprise. Refs have missed a lot this game. Some blatant travels against the Suns went uncalled. MONTY!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shannon Brown's 3 got demoted. Tie game.

Speaking of, he's another one of those junk offense guys who gets bad shots to fall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dragic getting calls like he's James Harden or something.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller2LBJ

sweet alley oop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Cole looked extra fast on that steal and finish.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Cole is FAST. but shitty


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Cole could become less of a blackhole in the open court and get a better sense of smart shots, he'd be back on pace to being what we thought he could be early last season.

Weird it took so long to get Ray in this quarter, especially with Wade out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Heat only have 2 road games in the next like 35 days.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD is ****ing useless. Any pass to him is a turnover.

Just an awful ending to this quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't even get a shot off right now. How is such a veteran team so sloppy?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Michael Beeeeasley is on the Suns 


:lol:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, Heat only have 2 road games in the next like 35 days.


Good. I smell a wet winning streak


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When we got it up to 13 I told myself it would be nice if we can end the 3rd up 18. When LeBron went out I feared they'd cut it to 6. Was wrong, 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Can't even get a shot off right now. How is such a veteran team so sloppy?


We had too big of a lead. Our kryptonite.

11-0 Suns run to end the quarter. Unreal

Only up 4 after 3 now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF COLE YOU STUPID PIECE OF POOP

I need to start doing heroin again. Football is taking most of my attention these days but once I get totally into the Heat I get way to stressed


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Let the man rest you @#@#@#@!#@!DAMN!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did we even score in the final 3+ minutes after LeBron went out?

Cole is just such an awful decision maker. Chalmers is so unpredictable. We really need to bring in a vet PG.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just, like, at least get a shot off. These passes to UD or pointless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a bullshit and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Morris had 2 3's all season long. Has 2 tonight...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Passing to UD has become as bad as passing to Joel


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD and Bosh aren't supposed to play together. Get UD off the court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pfft weak 4th on Bosh


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> UD and Bosh aren't supposed to play together. Get UD off the court.


This will be written on my headstone.

I told you guys a long time ago (about game #4 of last year) that frontcourt sucks. Took a while, but you all realize it now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great charge by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

nice 7-0 run 

Mario's been great in the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great dish James2Rio for the trey!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice minutes from Rio this quarter.



Smithian said:


> This will be written on my headstone.
> 
> I told you guys a long time ago (about game #4 of last year) that frontcourt sucks. Took a while, but you all realize it now.


Actually it was a running theme most of last season. I remember it was hitting its fever-pitch when Spo decided to start it in Boston and we got annihilated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LOLBeasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too much UD tonight though. Shard would be a better option right now no?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Nice minutes from Rio this quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was a running theme most of last season. I remember it was hitting its fever-pitch when Spo decided to start it in Boston and we got annihilated.


Oh yeah, everyone picked it up by halfway through last season.

It seems like they would do well together but for some reason it just doesn't work out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIGGGGG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beautiful J by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** Shane, you can't pass up two open looks like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And just like that its back down to 2.

Wish we'd play through Bosh. He's been pretty good tonight, other than the turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shot was there Rio you idiot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta close here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, in and out for Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big free throws by Bosh


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DEEEEFENSE BEOTCHES!!!!

please


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ran the Ray Special there, Ray slipped the pick beautifully and was going to be open. LeBron didn't even look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick spin by Lebron!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig: !!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And with that, Lebron breaks another Wade Heat record. 

Opens the season with 11 straight games of 20 or more points. Wade had 10.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clutch Bron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

STOPS! STOPS! STOPS STOPS STOPS!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I watch the game and think Bron is struggling.

Look at the box score he has 20/6/3 with 2 steals. Mere mortals wish they could struggle like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

41 minutes played by a sick Lebron


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol lebron is more injured and sick that Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Lol lebron is more injured and sick that Wade.


Sometimes I forget you're the Heat's team doctor/trainer. How's Pittman's hamstring coming along?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> Lol lebron is more injured and sick that Wade.


Lebron is not human. As WC said, cant compare mere mortals to him.

Heat win

4-2 trip 

3-0 #withoutWade

think we all would have taken this if offered it before the trip began.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good for Bosh to make up for no Wade and LeBron struggling. Made this way harder than it needed to be, but still a solid win.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Suns suuuuucks!!No Wade,Lebron's worst game,UD doing his thing and they still lose!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron is not human. As WC said, cant compare mere mortals with him.
> 
> Heat win
> 
> ...


Thats expected. Our team is so much better without him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:rotf: at Bosh in the post game interview with JJax


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh, weirdo. :bosh2:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> Thats expected. Our team is so much better without him.


I hold plenty of grudges and grind many axes and I come off much less bitter than you.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^I think he's a super-advanced bot programmed to annoy us. I don't know why I let myself acknowledge his idiocy from time to time.

Such a fine line between a bad mood and good mood for the rest of a night for me after a Heat game. Thanks, gentlemen. That pull-up J by Bosh was cold.



Mavros_01 said:


> Suns suuuuucks!!No Wade,Lebron's worst game,UD doing his thing and they still lose!


Not to mention Markeif Morris going all-Marcus Morris in the 2nd half.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron is not human. As WC said, cant compare mere mortals to him.
> 
> Heat win
> 
> ...


I projected 4-2 with losses to LAC and DEN. Will take that MEM for DEN swap.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> WTF COLE YOU STUPID PIECE OF POOP
> 
> *I need to start doing heroin again.* Football is taking most of my attention these days but once I get totally into the Heat I get way to stressed


:cleveland:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> :cleveland:


The Heat do bad things to me.

In all seriousness, the only time I ever get so nervous I start drinking is during Heat games.

Thank God I don't do drugs or I'd have OD'd by now during a Bosh/UD 4th quarter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*IraHeatBeat*  The opposing news out of here is the possibility that Michael Beasley is about to lose his starting job. Yes, it's happening again.


Poor Beasters. He played well tonight. Guarded LeBron well. Rebounded. 7-17 isn't spectacular, but his teammates weren't doing a whole lot for the stretches he was on the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Bosh highlights. Didnt realize how many long J's Bosh had hit in this one. 






Just saw this


> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> Let me just say it's never good getting back home from a road trip at 5am. Need at least 2 days to get back right.


Crazy road trip. 6 games in 9 nights, going from beginning the trip on the eastern time zone, then central to Memphis, then down south to Houston, then all the way west to LA, then to mountain time zone for games in Denver and to finish it off, Phoenix.

Maybe there was, but I cant remember a stretch that crazy in last years condensed schedule.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Me neither. So strange. Hopefully they don't lose some of what they gleaned through the close wins and their sense of where the defense is while decompressing and relaxing at home over these next two weeks.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone notice after picks Bosh is rolling A LOT more this year instead of popping out for the jumper?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, and what baffled me is sometimes in the past he wouldn't even pop. He would just set the pick and pretty much stand there watching the ball-handler. When the Big 3 formed, I'd imagined LeWade running pick-and-pops all day with him a la Doleac, but now that he's playing center he's rolling a lot more, and not only LeBron, but Ray and Rio are finding him a lot on the roll now, too.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Couldn't see the game last night. JO is on the suns now? Crazy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

4-4. He was killing us softly.


----------

